# wax after ONR



## Twistedgti (Apr 17, 2012)

I am going to give optimum no rinse a try. I live in a flat and currently only get to detail the car when visiting family. I have done some searching and it seems that waxing after onr is ok, but will the wax really perform and last as effectively? I kind of feel that because onr leaves its own layer of protection the wax may not bond so well. 
I use AG HD wax if ot makes any difference.


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

It's not a problem. Got for it and you'll be hooked.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

It'll be fine - Optimum say that you can even paint over ONR, so waxes or sealants shouldn't have any issues with it.


----------



## Twistedgti (Apr 17, 2012)

Well thats what I was hoping for. 
Thanks for the quick replies


----------

